# Can sombody help me set up an exercise plan?



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 23, 2008)

I don't want to lose weight, I just want to ''tone'' up. Mostly in the thigh/butt area lol I have a coke bottle shape and def want to keep it.I don't want to get bulky either. 

I have a treadmill,elliptical,stationary bike,''ab lounge'', and the ''leg magic'' at home to use.I also have light hand weights, I think they weigh about 2-4lbs each.

Help me please!! lol. I'm overwhelmed and need a schedule or I can't stick to any plan lol.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 23, 2008)

Obviously the cardio and weights are important , but if you want to tone up I would look into pilates , Wal-mart even has a video that is called 10 min pillates and it has several 10 min sections that focus on different areas ... and that stuff WORKS =)


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 23, 2008)

Most of your weight loss is going to be through what you eat and now how much exercise you do, although I do recommend that you focus on both. Not sure if I can recommend this, but Spark people is a good resource. It'll set you up with how many calories you need to eat a day, like in a range, and how much exercise you should do a week. It really helps a lot.


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 23, 2008)

Lots of cardio , I like my ellipitcal for that or running and lunges can do amazing things for ur bottom half!


----------



## Shimmer (May 23, 2008)

Add muscle mass to burn more calories sitting still. Using 12 to 15 lb weights until you need to move up, you can add muscle mass.
Watch your diet.
Increase your output through interval training, walking, jumping rope, etc.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 23, 2008)

*Honestly, women don't really get 'bulky'. It would take A LOT for you to really bulk up. I hate to say it, but those women bodybuilders you see on T/V and such; well...most of them are taking steroids to get that big. Women just don't have the Testosterone men have. I doubt you'd have to worry about getting bulky unless you are going to be doing 5 hours everyday on the weights (which, obviously you're not). You will probably want to do lower weight at higher reps. *

*For about 4 months now I've been doing the STRIVE Circuit at my Gym. I love it..they're machines (good for beginners and more experienced people alike) that have a 'cam' you can change to work three parts of the muscle...I love them. I've increased my lifting weight (most of the machines I've increased at LEAST 30%), and I haven't 'bulked' at all...I've just toned up quite a bit and lost inches off my waist, hips, etc. (I also do 30-40min. of cardio 6x/wk, so that is helping too). I do 3 sets at 12 reps a set. For the first 2-3 wks, you should do only 2 sets, to let your body and muscles get used to what they're doing. *

*There WILL be some machines you *just* won't be able to increase your weight that much on..like the Shoulder Press and the Bicep Curl. MOST women just have a much harder time w/ those machines than men do..We aren't built the same way, and we don't have the same type of muscle mass in those areas....But do whatever you can...I'm still only doing 40lbs. on the Shoulder Press...the same as when I started. I MAY increase 5lbs.in the next wk, because it's getting easier..But other machines, like the Lateral Press/Pull machines, I started out on 50lbs., and now I'm up to over 100lbs!! You definetly notice yourself getting fitter, stronger, and having more stamina...But I can promise you, you really won't bulk! Good luck!*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy♥Princess* 

 
_ 
I don't want to lose weight, I just want to ''tone'' up. Mostly in the thigh/butt area lol I have a coke bottle shape and def want to keep it.I don't want to get bulky either. 





I have a treadmill,elliptical,stationary bike,''ab lounge'', and the ''leg magic'' at home to use.I also have light hand weights, I think they weigh about 2-4lbs each.

Help me please!! lol. I'm overwhelmed and need a schedule or I can't stick to any plan lol._


----------



## Shimmer (May 23, 2008)

Machines are great for a lot of movements, but for bicep curls and shoulder presses, free weights are the bomb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree on the bulky muscle thing for women. VERY few women can naturally achieve bulky muscles.


----------



## mona lisa (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy♥Princess* 

 
_I don't want to lose weight, I just want to ''tone'' up. Mostly in the thigh/butt area lol I have a coke bottle shape and def want to keep it.I don't want to get bulky either. 

I have a treadmill,elliptical,stationary bike,''ab lounge'', and the ''leg magic'' at home to use.I also have light hand weights, I think they weigh about 2-4lbs each.

Help me please!! lol. I'm overwhelmed and need a schedule or I can't stick to any plan lol._

 
As a woman you have naturally low levels of testosterone. For that reason, you are not going to "bulk up" without some chemical enhancements so do not worry about that aspect of it.

Elliptical machines are the best for trimming bodyfat and they are virtually all I use. (Nothing else being needed except a bottle of water, headphones, and a TV remote or radio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.) There is obviously weight lifting for adding strength and then muscle but those two approaches cannot be trained in the same way though many do. (Do not get me started on that subject.)

To trim fat requires the burning of calories beyond bodily maintenance requirements. That involves endurance type exercise with (of course) food management (I do not say "diet"). Building strength and additional muscle requires a different stimulus completely. And also, if you want to see the most consistent and rapid progress with either one of those (cardio for fat loss or weight lifting for toning up and muscle building) to not mix the two. The reason most trainers have people reconfigure their workouts every couple of months is because of stagnancy but that is not inevitable by any stretch -it comes from mixing the two stresses which counter one another.

You simply have to know what to look for and what to avoid. And other than doing way too many sets and reps in weight routines (as well as lifting too often) mixing cardio and weight lifting together makes for _at best_ mixed results and generally speaking no results, stagnation, or injury. This is why so many people work out and do not see consistent and predictable results from workout to workout month after month. But as I know what I have said flies in the face of what most personal trainers will tell you, here is the logic behind it in a nutshell.

Cardio endurance exercise stresses make it difficult to train with optimal intensity weight-wise as well as fully recover from weight training; conversely, weight training stresses the muscles in a way that makes endurance type exercise difficult as well as counterproductive over the long run. The two do not mix well 

Over training is prevalent with mixing those approaches and over training is counterproductive -you lose muscle mass and strength and can do damage to your joints and tendons. Unless you are trying to trim a lot of fat off, this will not require much time either per session or until you see result but the time spent needs to be productively utilized. Feel free to IM me and I will go into more of this matter in private with you.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 25, 2008)

I do not want to lose any weight, I want to tone up.

So how much cardio vs toning exercises should I be doing each week? How many days should I do cardio and how many on toning?


----------



## Shimmer (May 25, 2008)

_*There is no such thing as 'toning up'.*_

What you're thinking of when you say 'tone up' is really results based on lowering your body fat (through cardio) while adding lean muscle mass (through weight training). 

Shoot for 30 minutes a day of HIIT cardio...
Start out sprinting for 20 seconds, walking for 40, sprint 20, walk 40, and work your way up to 1 minute on 1.5  minutes off for 30 minutes a day.  
Stumptuous Index has some excellent information geared specifically for women.  
You'll have to do weight bearing exercises to achieve the results you're seeking. Muscle doesn't just magically appear, it has to be worked for.


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (May 25, 2008)

join oxygenmag message board Oxygen Women's Fitness - Forums it has some high profile personal trainers on there that can help you out.


----------



## florabundance (May 25, 2008)

I do the exercise bike - 10-15 mins
Lunges - 3 sets of 10
Squats - 3 sets of 15

and I walk in heels lol


----------



## mona lisa (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy♥Princess* 

 
_I do not want to lose any weight, I want to tone up.

So how much cardio vs toning exercises should I be doing each week? How many days should I do cardio and how many on toning?_

 
As I noted in another posting, mixing weights and cardio will give at best mixed results but often leads to over training. If you are not looking to lose weight, then you need to work on building muscle and stay away from mixing weights with cardio. 

The key with all forms of exercise is to be able to see results in as short a span as possible because this helps with motivation. Furthermore, once you are seeing results, you want to keep them coming continually. Most "certified personal trainers" make it sound as if you need to juggle things from workout to workout or every few weeks to avoid "hitting a plateau." 

"Hitting a plateau" is not something that has to happen. However, to anticipate and avoid it, you have to be familiar with the variables in producing muscular strength and increase and how to adjust them accordingly. (Indeed you should be able to see continual progress and if it slows or stops, know precisely what to do to get it going again without having to guess at it.) 

There should be a reason why everything you do is done and I would be glad to go over this with you via IM. Though I would be remiss to not say that "florabundance" is right about the benefits of walking in heels for shapely calves


----------

